# OK, you chili masters!!



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm in search of a very good chili recipe. If you happen to have one please share with me. I've had my fair share of Wolf Brand chili and need something homemade.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

with or with out beans ? 
yakfishin


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

without beans. 
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

There are a few threads in here, I think, with chili recipes.

A quick, easy, over the counter one that is decent is 2 Alarm.

I always thought real chili did NOT have beans? Anyway, I heard a "secret" from some competition guys that take a can of ranch style beans and blend it into a liquid and add it to their chili.


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't use a recipe anymore and mine is always venison but here it is as I remember it. 
Brown 3 lbs. of meat in a deep chili pot, chop up one large onion and cook it at the same time.
When the chili meat turns gray the onion should be getting soft and clear. 
Drain off the grease if there is any.
Add 1 can of tomato sauce, not the little one but the regular size one. Fill the can with water and pour that in there. Keep adding water until it is the consistency of the finished product.

add at least 4 tablespoons of chili powder.
Add at least 1 tablespoon of cumin
Add a teaspoon of cayenne
Add salt and black pepper to taste.
Some people add some paprika for a good red color
Put a lid on it and simmer for at least 30 minutes. When you taste it as it cooks you can always add chili powder or cumin or cayenne to taste. You can even add more tomato sauce if you want, just be careful, you want it to tatte like chili con carne, not goulash.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=37313&highlight=chili

Post this a long time ago. Have the trophies to prove it is goooooood.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

One key to making a good pot of chili is the chili powder you use. I make my own with several dried peppers in the blender. I also use this in my BBQ rubs...its actually time to make another big batch.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the recipes. Might try activescrap's since it's not as big of a pot. Any other ideas would be greatly appreciated. Every other year at my in-laws they have a chili contest during Thanksgiving. They are dead serious about it too. Trophy and all. LOL!!
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## jhj415 (May 22, 2005)

fresh ground round steak (about 2 lbs), deer meat (about 1 lb. trimmings work great), and pork butt (about one pound)for the meats. sometimes i use wild turkey breast (two breast or four thighs) instead of pork. one shot glass of texas chili powder, half shot glass of home grown dried/ground jalepono peppers, half shot glass of cumin, two cans of Rotel(sp) chili fixins tomatoes, fresh minced garlic (about two bulbs or you can buy the paste now and this one tube works great), two onions (one red and one yellow). add one can dark beer and let cook in crockpot for about 15hrs.


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey, wrap your head around this one...
Courtesy of Alton Brown, the nerdy guy from Good Eats on the Food Network. He actually won a cooking contest with this little gem among some friends of his who were also cooks. Don't necessarily need a pressure cooker if you have enough time to cook it out. Here goes:

3 pounds stew meat (beef, pork, and/or lamb) 
2 teaspoons peanut oil 
1 1/2 teaspoons kosher salt 
1 (12-ounce) bottle of beer, preferably a medium ale 
1 (16-ounce) container salsa 
30 tortilla chips 
2 chipotle peppers canned in adobo sauce, chopped 
1 tablespoon adobo sauce (from the chipotle peppers in adobo) 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground cumin 


Place the meat in a large mixing bowl and toss with the peanut oil and salt. Set aside. 


Heat a 6-quart heavy-bottomed pressure cooker over high heat until hot. Add the meat in 3 or 4 batches and brown on all sides, approximately 2 minutes per batch. Once each batch is browned, place the meat in a clean large bowl. Once all of the meat is browned, add the beer to the cooker to deglaze the pot. 
Scrape the browned bits from the bottom of the pot. Add the meat back to the pressure cooker along with the salsa, tortilla chips, chipotle peppers, adobo sauce, tomato paste, chili powder, and ground cumin and stir to combine. Lock the lid in place according to the manufacturer's instructions. When the steam begins to hiss out of the cooker, reduce the heat to low, just enough to maintain a very weak whistle. Cook for 25 minutes. Remove from the heat and carefully release the steam. Serve immediately.


----------



## SuperD (Dec 7, 2005)

In all chili recipies it makes a huge difference using beef broth instead of water. Good Luck.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

One reccomendation. Always use beef broth instead of water.


----------



## SEAHUNT186 (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the added info. Appreciate it alot.

Steve


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Chili recipe*

I have been using this recipe for some time now. It is the from the the only 2-time consecutive winner in Terlingua.
http://www.chili.org/cindy.html


----------



## Gerald McDonald (Sep 11, 2006)

Might as well make a first post on something importante.

1 lb ground beef
1 lb sirloin cut into sugar cube size squares
1 onion, diced
2 8oz cans tomato sauce
1 cup water
1 cup dark beer
1/2 cup hot chili powder
2 tsp cumin
1 tbsp paprika
1 tsp cayenne
2 cloves garlic minced
2 tbsp flour
1 tbsp peanut butter

Cook beef, onion until no longer pink (onion clear)
drain off fat
add dry indgredients and toast lightly
add liquids and simmer for 1 hout
add flour and peanut butter and cook an additional 20 minutes.

serve ever how you like.


----------



## texas john (Nov 14, 2005)

This world champion chili is easy and great tasting. click green link for many more great recipies at the international chili society.


*Tarantula Jacks Thundering Herd Buffalo Tail Chili *



*World Champion 1989*




*Source: *

*Phil Walter *

*Submitted By: *

*www.chilicookoff.com *









*Ingredients:*

3 lbs cubed beef 
2 medium Walla Walla Sweet Onions (chopped fine) 
3 large cloves garlic (finely minced) 
2 10-oz cans of chicken broth 
2 12-oz cans Hunts Tomato Sauce 
7 tablespoons Gebhardt Chili Powder 
2 tablespoons ground cumin 
¼ teaspoon Tabasco Pepper Sauce 



*Instructions:*

Saute beef in skillet. Put beef into your favorite chili pot and simmer with onions and garlic broth for one and a half hours. Keep your hands off and leave the lid on!
Add the Hunts Tomato Sauce, Gebhardt Chili Powder and the ground cumin. Stir.

Fifteen minutes before eatin time, take off the lid and enjoy the aroma of the greatest chili ever to slide into a melmac bowl! Add the Tabasco. Put the lid back on and simmer for another 15 minutes. Add salt to taste.

Its now ready top serve. Give out the Pepto Bismol samples to all small children and women who wish to eat your chili. Give your empty chili pot to the chili groupies and suggest they use new Dawn Detergent to clean it up. (Its the Official Grease Cutter of the International Chili Society) Comb your hair, straighten your hat and practice being modest before you receive applause OR the Championship Trophy if you are competing in a sanctioned ICS Cookoff. Serve with a cold Budweiser. This will serve 6-8 hungry Varmints.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Trust me. 5 minutes prior to eating add a 1/2 cup of white vinegar. Old triail ride recipe that makes all the taste jump out.


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is mine, it generally gets good reviews. It is called blue norther chili because I started making it when I lived up in Dallas, and the first North Texas Blue Norther signaled that it was time to make chili!

_Andy's Blue Norther Chili_



2 tbs. veggie oil

2 C chopped yellow onions (about 2 onions)

Salt/cayenne pepper

2 lbs. ground beef, venison or mix (thicker ground if can be found)

1 tbs. chili powder

2 tsp. ground cumin

Crushed red pepper

2 tsp. dried oregano

3 tbs. chopped garlic (3-4 cloves)

3 C crushed tomatoes

¼ C tomato paste

2 C beef stock

2 tbs. masa flour (tortilla mix)

A few shakes of Crystal

A few splashes of heavy beer (turbo dog, ziegenbock, shiner)



Garnishes:

Fritos

Shredded cheese

Sour cream

Jalpenos




In a big chili pot, heat the oil. When it is hot, add the onions and sauté until they begin to soften (about 5 min). Season them w/ salt & cayenne.
Stir in the meat, chili powder, cumin, crushed red pepper and oregano.
Brown the meat for 5 or so minutes.
Stir in the garlic, tomatoes, tomato paste, beef stock and a few good splashes of whatever dark beer you are drinking. 
Bring the liquid up to a boil, then reduce to a simmer.
Watch TV for an hour or so, and go to the kitchen and stir the pot a little during the commercials. You can skim some of the fat off the top if you are into that sort of thing. 
Make a slurry in a pint glass w/ the masa and 4 tbs. water. Slowly stir the slurry into the soon-to-be chili and continue to cook for 30 min. 
Reseason w/ salt and cayenne; add Crystal to your liking (or whatever hot sauce you want)
If you want to kick it up a big, big notch, add a ½-1 tsp. ground habenero powder at the same time as the chili powder or w/ the final seasoning (WARNING: This is not for the faint of heart, or people from north of the Red River, it makes the chili quite spicy).


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Add 1 packet of Sazon Goya about 30 minutes prior to serving. It adds a great flavor and color to the chili. Secret of many a competition chili-heads. Trust me.


----------



## ydnark (May 26, 2004)

Just made an 8 quart batch for the office, here ya go:

In a large cast iron dutch oven, brown three to four pieces of thick sliced hickory smoked bacon, drain off the grease and save. Put bacon aside on a paper towel to crumble and add to pot later.
Brown 4 lbs ground meat in bacon grease in small batches so that you do not have a "stewed" product. This is important as most folks simply cook the meat until it is gray, in too large of a batch which results in a lot of liquid. Browning the meat is just what it says; the meat is browned with a carmelized color that adds much to the flavor of the end product. Use the bacon grease to affect this color, adding more as you brown each batch. Set aside all the browned ground meat to add later. Brown 4 cups of onions (preferably yellow) in bacon grease and set aside. Add 8-10 cloves finely chopped garlic at the end of the onion browning process. Adding them earlier burns them. You just want them to sweat a little, imparting their flavor to the onions. Return the browned meat, onions, and garlic to the cast iron pot. Add two cans original Rotel tomatoes with green chiles. Add two cans tomato sauce. Add two cans diced tomatoes. Add two cans V-8 juice. Add the contents from two packages of Wick Fowlers 2 Alarm chili mix, leaving out the red pepper, and masa flour. Add one half cup additional chili powder. Simmer and stir to incorporate, so that all ingredients are evenly heated for about 30 minutes. Place in large crock pot, then add the masa flour from the chili mix. Do not add the masa until after you have removed the chili from the fire, as it will stick and burn to the pot bottom. Add the crumbled bacon. You can add red pepper if so desired, but I have found that if I do, someone will not be able to tolerate the added heat. Better to have some on the side so that folks can add to their taste. If the chili seems too thick, add V-8 juice, not water. When you add the masa flour, the mixture has to be good and hot, so it will cook the flour, and thicken. Add cooked beans if so desired, but this ruins it for me. After some time in the crock pot, red grease will puddle on top that can be skimmed off with a spoon.

Takes about 1-1/2 hours to cook all ingredients and assemble. Makes a rich, thick chili, not thin and soupy like some.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

*hungry for chilli*

oh my--- its 4 in the morning and yall are makin me hungry for some chilli--ps i hate beans in my chilli also--but dont tell my wife cuz it would break her heart


----------



## Briscoe (May 26, 2005)

how much Sazon is 1 package?
Need to know asap(please) as i am in the middle of making chili
The package i bought is 5 oz.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Check out the recipe on the "Bolner's Fiesta Brand" Chili powder. I have used it for years and always get compliments. I add a teaspoon of chipotle chili powder to "kick it up a notch". Works great for beef or venison - really well if you have any ground axis!


----------



## mrz_tarpon_tamer (Dec 22, 2006)

PM me and I will give you a WONDERFUL recipe for homemade chili.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*chicken chili*

funny that I'm reading this post waiting for my pot of chicken chili!

Here goes:

Boil 5-6 whole boneless skinless chicken breasts (at least 1 1/2 hours). Save broth and shred chicken.

In a pan sautee with olive oil:

1-2 sweet onions
1 green bell pepper
1 red bell pepper
1-2 bunches of green onions
Garlic-put just about as much garlic in there as you possible can stand to cut up
after everything is getting soft, add about a cup or two of red wine and let it reduce slightly.

Then add a couple of cut up tomatos (roma, slicing, cherry, whatever you want), a couple of cans of rotel original tomatos, a can or two of tomato sauce, one can of tomato paste, and a couple of squirts of ketchup.

I then season with lots and lots of chili powder, cumin powder, Tony's Chachere's, season salt, more cumin (or comino as I say), some paprika, some more cumin, a little more salt, and a whole lot more cumin.

I then add the shredded chicken, add the broth, add alittle flour to thicken it up and a couple of bay leaves and/or dried Ancho peppers (find them at HEB, Randall's, wherever in the produce section).

Get it up to a boil, then simmer for an hour, and CHOW DOWN.

If you are feeling frisky, add a can or corn and/or red beans during the last 10 mins.

Chicken Chili rocks!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

ydnark said:


> Just made an 8 quart batch for the office, here ya go:
> 
> In a large cast iron dutch oven, brown three to four pieces of thick sliced hickory smoked bacon, drain off the grease and save. Put bacon aside on a paper towel to crumble and add to pot later.
> Brown 4 lbs ground meat in bacon grease in small batches so that you do not have a "stewed" product. This is important as most folks simply cook the meat until it is gray, in too large of a batch which results in a lot of liquid. Browning the meat is just what it says; the meat is browned with a carmelized color that adds much to the flavor of the end product. <SNIP>


 Very True!! Browning sears the meat surface, sealing all the juice inside. The juice is where the flavor is. If you cook the meat until it is gray, and dump the liquid, you just dumped all your flavor too.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i tried the alton brown recipe last weekend that brazman posted on page 1. i modified it slightly, but it was very, very good! my kids loved it. so did my girlfriend.


----------

